# British who married overseas, how to register in UK?



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

My husband, British Citizen.
Got married with me in Malaysia, I'm a Malaysian.
Now for Malaysia, we both has records in the National Registry that we our marital status is "Married".

Now, how do my husband, change his record in the UK, as a married person.

Because, basically (ok very silly thought but can't help it), he can still marry in UK, as there's no record of him married, and he's still "single"? 

I have been googling for a while and still confused...

This is what I found from Marriage Abroad | British Consulate
_
You can’t register a marriage which occurred overseas at a register office in the UK. You can however apply to have your marriage documents from that country certified and sent then only deposited with the General Register Office (GRO) in the UK. You can then get copies of your marriage or civil partnership record more easily._

Which means then his status will change from Single to Married? And if we are staying at Southwark Council in London, means we will go to the office to do the above said?

Because things r more clear cut and simple for my country, IF we got married in UK instead, I just have 12 months time to go to any Malaysia Embassy or back to Malaysia, visit the registrar office, told them we got married overseas, show certification, they will then registered us as Married. And issue two Malaysia Marriage certs, one for each of us.


----------



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

ooops 

just read this...
Marriage certificate registry service discontinued for overseas Brits

which means. we do not need to do anything from the UK side...

after we got married overseas, (in Malaysia)...?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Do nothing. Most overseas marriages recognized in the UK so long as it was a legal marriage in the country in which you married. Some exceptions like those who get married over the phone?????? Or underage marriage etc But most are recognised.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It was convenient to be able to deposit your foreign marriage certificate and the details recorded by GRO. You could just get marriage certificate in English from GRO. Now all you have is Malaysian marriage certificate, which presumably has to be translated professionally to be of any use in UK. 
UK never recorded an individual's marital status officially, as we don't have registration requirement, i.e. family register, residents' register etc. It's up to an individual to declare one's marital status when giving notice for marriage, civil partnership etc. You will be guilty of bigamy if you make a false declaration.


----------

